# New Setup



## bcheong (Jun 20, 2013)

I currently have a 90 gallon Fish only Saltwater setup and looking to upgrade to something bigger, 120 or 150 gallons (5-6 ft in length).

I would be setting up the new tank in our recently finished basement and was thinking of using the new tank as a semi room divider.

There would be 3 viewing sides (2 long and 1 short side) and would like to put my overflow on the other short side.

Looking for some feedback on how I could possibly setup this configuration.

Could a Bean Animal Overflow fit on the short side?
What would be the best way to run the return pipes with minimal visible piping? Is a spray bar an option?

All feedback welcome!


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Will you have a canopy or will it be an open top? The latter will be challenging as with a long and narrow run, you want the returning water to flow from the opposite side of the aquarium not only for ideal water mixing but to push the surface film towards the overflow.

We can better guide you on the build with a bit more of your design ideas.


----------



## bcheong (Jun 20, 2013)

wtac said:


> Will you have a canopy or will it be an open top? The latter will be challenging as with a long and narrow run, you want the returning water to flow from the opposite side of the aquarium not only for ideal water mixing but to push the surface film towards the overflow.
> 
> We can better guide you on the build with a bit more of your design ideas.


@wtac: Definitely would have canopy. I am looking for the cleanest setup possible, something along the lines of the following picture.










I would probably go with steel stand so I can hide the sump, skimmer, etc underneath then build the facade and canopy accordingly to hide the equipment and any plumbing.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Something like that I would suggest an aquarium dimension that is minimum 24" width and a max 24" height.

Electrical service in the cabinet and canopy. 

Stand and aquarium at least 6" from the wall at the short end. Depending on light selection, 12-18" if there are ballasts and incorporate shelves within the void with access panel/door. I prefer to keep electrical ballasts out of the cabinet area.

Stand height...MINIMUM 28" height. you will have easier access and greater options of equipment selection

If you are DIY it, sketch and have a basic idea. Get some 2x2 lumber and do a mock up if you are more visual within the space. If the wife likes the idea, get her involved...you can slip ALOT of things under the radar and if caught it's like "yeah...we needed to do this".

Overflows...keep it simple with a Herbie..2x1.5" pipe and a gate valve.


----------



## joffems (May 2, 2014)

After running my tank for a year, the idea of a peninsula tank sounds great. I would love to be able to see my fish and corals from both sides.

For returns, consider running pipes along the roof of the canopy to put the outlets on the far side of the tank away from the overflow. If you look at the youtube video below, you can see what it would look like.


----------



## bcheong (Jun 20, 2013)

wtac said:


> Something like that I would suggest an aquarium dimension that is minimum 24" width and a max 24" height.
> 
> Electrical service in the cabinet and canopy.
> 
> ...


@wtac: Thanks for the info! I'm definitely giving the wife her input but yeah things will definitely be slipped in under the radar! ;p


----------



## bcheong (Jun 20, 2013)

joffems said:


> After running my tank for a year, the idea of a peninsula tank sounds great. I would love to be able to see my fish and corals from both sides.
> 
> For returns, consider running pipes along the roof of the canopy to put the outlets on the far side of the tank away from the overflow. If you look at the youtube video below, you can see what it would look like.


@joffems: thanks for the tip and the youtube link. Definitely something to consider.


----------

